
Facebook may have violated FTC privacy deal, triggering risk of massive fines - chopin
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2018/03/18/facebook-may-have-violated-ftc-privacy-deal-say-former-federal-officials-triggering-risk-of-massive-fines/
======
sol_remmy
Ongoing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16626318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16626318)

------
coldacid
I for one would not have a problem with Facebook getting fined two trillion
dollars.

~~~
equalunique
What are your reasons?

~~~
jsiepkes
I think the reason for that is in the first sentence: "[...] it shared
information from tens of millions of users with a data analysis firm [...]".

